# Ferrule Removal



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

I have a Shakespear Wonder rpd (circa 1960) and the ferrule is locked tight. Have only been using it on my pond and storing it in a summer kitchen, not taking it down. I finally decided to remove the ferrule to replace it. Well, I applied heat and very cleanly the tip section came out-like I figured it should. However the butt section will not budge at all. Does anyone know if they usaed anything but ferrule cement then and does anyone have any ideas?

Lou

REALLY NEED HELP!!!!


----------



## LFN (Apr 28, 2004)

Any suggestions on this? Could use some help!
Lou


----------

